# Sony Vaio VGN-CR320E Recovery Problem



## easytechben (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello my friends, I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR320E but it came with no restore disk / OS disk and there doens't appear to be a system restore function of the laptop, does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

easytechben said:


> Hello my friends, I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR320E but it came with no restore disk / OS disk and there doens't appear to be a system restore function of the laptop, does anyone know how to do this?


hi easytechben,

here's one that i am aware of:

Click *Start* then click *Help and Support*.
From the Help and Support Center, click *VAIO Recovery Wizard*.

i believe there are instructions there for you to follow to make the recovery CDs.

or you can refer to this one from Sony:
http://www.iq.sony.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN...=results,UseTemplate=case.tem,VARSET_TOP=TRUE


----------



## nloduca (Sep 13, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> hi easytechben,
> 
> here's one that i am aware of:
> 
> ...


The previous url doent exists.
I tried to make the recovery CDs but I have errors during the process. Do you know some url to get this CDs.
Thanks!


----------

